# محتار مهندس كمبيوتر ولا مهندس طيران



## alsuper62 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

انا طالب اخر سنة ادرس هندسة كمبيوتر 

اتيحت لي الفرصة ان ادرس هندسة طائرات على حساب شركة سوف تتكفل بجميع المصاريف بالإضافة الى مصروف شهري 

ولكن يحب علي الانسحاب من الجامعة :55: اولا وانا باقي علي سنة على التخرج فقط 
اذا انسحبت من الجامعة فسوف اخسر جميع السنوات التي قضيتها في الدراسة 

وهندسة الطائرات هي امنيتي منذ الصغر 
ما ذا افعل؟؟؟؟؟

هل دراسة هندسة الطائرات دراسة سهلة ولا صعبة ؟؟؟
هل الدراسة معقدة وكثيرة المتطلبات؟؟؟؟

اتمنى احصل على اجابة تقتل الحيرة:4: 
شكرا لكم


----------



## جاسر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

إذا كانت الشركة التي ستتكفل بابتعاثك هي التي ستنضم اليها بعد حصولك على الشهادة وهو الغالب وإذا كانت لها مميزات مرضية (بالنسبة لك) فأنا أميل اليها.
وتستطيع أن تكمل دراسة هندسة الحاسب لاحقاً ولا تنسى تحتفظ بكشف درجات معتمد
-----

أما إذا كانت مجرد منحه فالمسالة فعلاً محيره ... وأميل الى اكمال دراستك.
باقي سنة يعني تقريباً كملت 80% حتى تحصل على الشهادة.
تروح لمجال آخر لا تدري ما ظروفه

طبعاً أخي كلامي هذا مبني على ما كتبته في أسطر قليله ربما هناك عوامل مهمه أنت
أدرى بها .....

دائماً إذا وجدت عند مفترق طرق اهرع الى صلاة الاستخارة 

فعلاً حالتك نادرة 

اسال الله العلي القدير أن يفتح عليك ويسهل لك طريقك

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## alsuper62 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخوي يعطيك العافية
الشركة ستمنحني منحة مالية فقط . ومن شروطها ان انجح في جميع المواد وعدم الانسحاب لاي ظرف 
انا اتصلت بشيخ واستخرت الله و النتيجة كانت انها زينه 
ولكن المشكلة تبقى في الجامعة . ما اقدر انسحب اكثر من فصلين ( قانونهم كذا)
حيث ان مدة دراسة هندسة الطائرات 4 سنوات
ولكن بسبب خوفي من صعوبة الدراسة فانا متحير . خاصة وان الشركة ستوقعني على عقود التزم فيها بالنجاح وعدم الانسحاب 
لذلك اريد ان اعلم هل الدراسة في هندسة الطائرات صعبة ولا سهلة ؟؟


----------



## جاسر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

أعتقد لا ماهي صعبة, بعض المواد فيها مجال لتصعيبها 
لكن اجمالاً ممتعة بإذن الله.

هكذا وجدتها والناس تختلف في كل شيء 

بالتوفيق إن شاءالله 

تصبح على خير


----------



## barood (9 سبتمبر 2006)

"استفت قلبك ولو أفتاك الناس وافتوك"

في شي مهم بالدراسة الجامعية ، أنه بعدها بتبعها العمل، يعني هل أنت نستعد لتقضية بقية عمرك في المطار تحت الشمس والمطر وهدير المحركات أم وراء طاولة المكتب تتحرك أصابعك فقط فيما يزداد وزنك من غير أن تشعر ؟؟؟؟
طبعا أنت الوحيد القادر على قول الصدق مع نفسك


----------



## alsuper62 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخوي جاسر على نصيحتك الله يعطيك العافية

يعطيك العافية اخوي بارود فعلا كلامك حيرني اكثر
ولكن ما هو الافضل في رأيك؟؟
علما بان الجامعة الي ادرس فيها هي جامعة البحرين شهادتها معترف بها ولكن دراستهم لا تؤهل مهندس حقيقي لان التركيز في الجامعة يكون على الجانب النظري بشكل كبير جدا

انا باقي سنة ونص واتخرج ولا اعرف حتى كيف اصلح كمبيوتر او اعمل شبكة صغيرة بالرغم ان معدلي جيدجدا مرتفع 
لهذا السبب انا في حيرة هل ابقى في جامعة واتخرج وانا لا املك الخبرة الكافية التي تؤهلني للعمل؟؟؟
ام ادرس هندسة الطيران من قبل افضل و اول جامعة في الخليج ومعترف بها من قبل Easa
وتدريب مكثف عملي ونظري ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ومستقبل افضل بكثير من مهندس الكمبيوتر ؟؟
والاهم ان دراسة هندسة الطائرات هي امنيتي قبل ان ادرس هندسة الكمبيوتر 
خوفي من صعوبة الدراسة في هندسة الطائرات مسببه لي حيرة اكثر واكثر


----------



## م/ مصطفي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

alsuper62 قال:


> مشكور اخوي جاسر على نصيحتك الله يعطيك العافية
> 
> يعطيك العافية اخوي بارود فعلا كلامك حيرني اكثر
> ولكن ما هو الافضل في رأيك؟؟
> ...



اعتقد اخي الكريم / alsuper62 .. 
انك عرفت وجهتك و ضالتك .. و هذا واضح من كلامك ​


----------



## alsuper62 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية اخوي مصطفى 
ولكن احب ان اسمع آرائكم في الموضوع


----------



## barood (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الكلام الذي قلته يمكن اسقاطة على الأشياء

أرجو أن أوضح أمرا وأن يكون صحيحا
في كل الجامعات العالمية حتى الأوربية والأمريكية دائما يكون الطالب أكاديمي وتنقصه الخبرة وهذا يسبب له الخوف الدائم ، وخصوصا أنه لا يجد نفسه قادرا على تنفيذ مهام بسيطة يفترض أنه يعرفها.

أصدقائي الذين تخرجوا من كلية المعلوماتية عانوا من نفس الأمر ، ولكن إليك الخبر السعيد....
إن الأساس القوي الذي تأخذه في الجامعة يؤهلك إلى اكتساب خبرة بسرعة خرافية... بالضبط وتماما ً يعني بالمختصر البسيط ... لا تخف وزد من ثقتك بنفسك....
أنا خلصت هندسة الطيران ولا أعرف أميز بين Boeing و Airbus وهذا كان يقلقني جدا... لكن وبمجرد وجودي في المطار لشهر تمكنت من معرفة 70% من الأشياء التي كنت خائفا منها.. والبقية تأتي

صديقي العزيز ....
ما هو المجال الأفضل لعمل الإنسان؟؟ الطب؟؟ الطيران ؟؟؟ الكمبيوتر ؟؟؟؟
الجواب كلها جيدة بشرط واحد ، أن تبدع فيه

"وإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله" صدق رسول الله

أخي الكريم/ من أهم أسباب النجاح عدم التردد والنظر إلى الوراء معتقداً أنك قد فوتت وراءك شيئا هاما
بما أن الله قد اختار لك أمرا ويسره لك فالله خير حافظا وهو أرحم الراحمين
أما من أجل محبتك لهواية الطيران ... فلا تيأس ، يمكنك ممارسة الكثير من الهوايات أو التقاطع بين الكمبيوتر والطيران (وهو مجال واسع من التقاطع لأن الطائرات الحديثة تتجهه للأتمته الكاملة)


من المضحك أن حالتي معاكسة لحالتك،
أنا أحب الكمبيوتر أكثر من الطيران ، تخيل أنني رغم تفوقي الحمد لله في مجال الطيران (الأول على دفعتي طيلة خمسة سنوات) مع ذلك فانا أتقن العديد من لغات البرمجة Visual Basic ، C Plus Plus ، MATLAB ، Fortran ، PHP &MySQL من باب الهواية فقط 
وألعب Flight Simulator كثيراً وأحب أن أقوم بالتعديل على برمجتها بحيث أجمع بين الكمبيوتر والطيران.

يعني بالمختصر ، أنت وصلت إلى خط النهاية وصراحة في مجال جميل جدا، فلم الرتدد والارتباك...
توكل على الله وكمل الطريق إلى آخره وإعمل على إيجاد توازن بين الأشياء التي تحبها بحيث تصل إلى كل ما تريد وتكون راضيا بالنهاية

والله أعلم ، والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## alsuper62 (10 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخوي بارود عساك على القوة 
اليوم اتصلت الى سكرتيرة مدير مركز التدريب و اخبرته اني خلاص راح اكمل دراستي في الجامعة
اتصل فيني مدير المركز بنفسه واخبرني اني لو تخرجة من هندسة الكمبيوتر راح يكون الراتب 4000 ريال ولكن في حالة دراستي الى هندسة الطيران راح يكون الراتب ليس اقل من 15000 ريال
لذلك لا اعلم ماذا افعل؟؟؟ خصوصا و ان مدير المركز يريدني ان اتدرب عندهم


----------



## محمود مرزوق (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم اكمل دراستك

ولا اجد اكثر من هذا اقوله لك

لو كنت مكانك لما تركت الجامعة ابدا

كل شئ غير مضمون

ممكن تحصل اي ظروف وترجع تعض اسنانك علي ما فاتك

لا تكن كالكثيرين ممن اضاعوا حياتهم في لحظة وندموا علي هذه اللحظة طول حياتهم

ورب شهوة ساعة اورثت حزنا طويلا

وكما جاءت اليك فرصة كهذه الان تاتي الفرص دائما وربما افضل منها

وانت الان لا تعرف شئ عن هندسة الطيران

ولذلك معلّق بها كما يتعلّق الطفل بالارجوحة يريد ان يركبها حتي اذا ركبها وبدات في الاهتزاز شعر بحقيقتها وربّما صرخ وقال انزلوني انزلوني بل وربما يصاب بالدوار والغثيان واصعب ذلك

ودائما الانسان يندم علي ماضيه ولا يندم علي حاضره واني ناصحك لألا تندم علي في مستقبلك علي شئ فعلته في حاضرك

ثم ان شروط الالتزام هذه لا اعتقد انها جيدة ولا اعتقد انه يجوز عقد كهذا اذ ان الغيب بيد الله وما يدريك لعلك لا تقدر عليها فهل جرّبتها لتجزم بقدرتك علي انجازها وهل يجزم بذلك حتي من جربها لمرة انه يستطيع تكرارها 

كما اعتقد ان شروط كهذه لا تجوز شرعا فهل يجوز بيع التمر قبل نضجه او كما نقول في حياتنا من يشتري سمكا في ماء؟!

اخي الكريم انا لا اكتب في المنتدي كثيرا ووددت اني اقول لك فقط لا تلتحق ثم وجدت كلامي هذا ينساب مني بلا شعور كوحي من عند الله حين ينصح الاخ لاخيه

ونسأل الله الهداية والتوفيق

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## alsuper62 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية على نصيحتك وعساك على القوة
وانشاء الله راح اخذ بنصيحتك 
لاني متخوف من الدراسة في هندسة الطيران اخاف تكون فوق طاقتي
شكرا لك


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (3 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا أنصحك أن تكمل مسيرتك في تخصصك بعد ذلك أدرس هندسةالطيران بحيث سيخف بعض المتطلبات وتكون سهلة لديك كون تخصص هندسة الطيران يجب أن تكون ملماً بالرياضيات والهندسة هذ أكيد أخذته في تخصص هندسة الحاسب وبد إن شاء تتخرج تكون لديك شهادتين الحاسب والطيران وهذا فعلاً إنجاز رائع يفيدك كي تربط هندسة الحاسب بهندسة الطيران.


----------

